

Being a web startup shouldn't be good enough for you - jmacd
http://www.startupnorth.ca/2009/12/28/being-a-web-startup-shouldnt-be-good-enough-for-you/

======
Davertron
_In the long term however, aggregators arise, and distribution gets
consolidated. This same race is the one that killed movie producers decades
ago, and indie game developers more recently._

Maybe I don't understand what he's saying here, but it seems to me that indie
game developers are doing better than ever. With platforms like Steam, XBLA,
and the iPhone, it seems much easier to get your game distributed than in the
past. I agree that it may be more difficult to get noticed as an individual
game/developer, but it seems like more indie developers/games are getting the
chance to be on the level with bigger games/developers than ever before.

~~~
dmix
The problem is that these aggregators become saturated with so many options
that the ability for these indie developers to build a sustainable and long-
term business around these distribution channels becomes difficult.

